# sction rectal biopsy



## schandler (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a coding question - we are trying to code a Suction Rectal Biopsy - is 45392 the right code?
Below is an excerpt from the report:

The terminal ileum was intubated, revealing unremarkable ileal mucosa. Biopsies were obtained aforementioned cases of the coloscope. Suction rectal biopsy capsule was then prepared. This was inserted to 4cm from the dentate line. With negative suction of the catheter (with negative pressure in teh syringe catheter), single biopsy was obtained along the posterior rectal wall.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 3, 2010)

*45100?*

We usually use 45100 for rectal biopsy.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## GJackson (Nov 3, 2010)

*Rectal Suction Biopsy ?*

We code our RSB's to 45100 also!

Thanks! PS its a 90 day global!


----------

